# Best spark plugs



## 92sentradriver (Aug 16, 2004)

hi, i was wondering what everyone has for spark plugs here. i just purchaced Bosh platinum +4 plugs. they have 4 electrodes instead of just 1. but i have heard that ngk's are better for nissans. please someone set it straight.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

whoever told u NGK was better is correct


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Definitely the NGK plugs are better for Nissan's. They are know to cause misfire problems on some cars. I made the mistake, when I bought my Nissan to run Spitfire Plugs for 30,000, AC Delco Rapidfires for 30,000. Car did not run right until I installed stock NGK plugs. I bought into the advertising hype. Hopefully you will not have problems.


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

i'm running ngk iridiums. they are by far the best i've used yet. i just wonder about denso iridiums?


----------



## Elbow Greese (Feb 22, 2004)

NGK are the best, Denso (Nippondenso) is a VERY close runnerup.
Only those two types should be used for Toy, Nissan, or Honda.
Bosch, Champion, etc. are made for US vehicle specs, don't work well on the imports.
I usually get the Densos because I can get them easily (and cheaply) at Autozone or the like.
Todd


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

bkr6e's or regualr dealership ngk's works great. there are like 8 bucks for a set of four from courtesy nissan. although if you go to the dealership they will try to sell you the PFR6B-11 which are the NGK platinums for an arm and a leg. courtesy nissan also has a great deal on those. the dealership here tried to sell them to me for 25 bucks a piece!!!...so the answer is yes, NGK from what i have read are the best.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Elbow Greese said:


> Bosch, Champion, etc. are made for US vehicle specs, don't work well on the imports.


mmph! Slight correction. Champion plugs are stock Nissan plugs oversees. They are even listed in the European owners manuals for the SR20.. as stock. :thumbup:


----------



## Elbow Greese (Feb 22, 2004)

NismoPC said:


> mmph! Slight correction. Champion plugs are stock Nissan plugs oversees. They are even listed in the European owners manuals for the SR20.. as stock. :thumbup:


Wow, didn't know that.
I'd still use the NGK's though 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

I've always used NGK Iridium IX plugs cuz anytime I try something else I am dissapointed. However, the last time I bought plugs(1 week ago), they said the NGK Iridium IX plugs were $7 a plug and NGK Iridium Laser(I thats what it sounded like) were $10 a plug. Not sure what the "laser" ones are like. Hopefully someone on here knows something about them.

Mitch


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.ngk.com/results_app.asp?AAIA=1212983

Yeah, what he said Iridiums are the best, I got mine from ebay for $24.95 shipped that was a year and half ago. you pull one of of my engine and it looks brand new after almost two years. Bosch plugs suck....lol fire in the hole = that's when the platinum electrode worns out


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i got bosh platinum 2's a month ago and my engine is starting to run poorly. my ngk's are in the mail...so we'll see if they make it run right.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

NismoPC said:


> mmph! Slight correction. Champion plugs are stock Nissan plugs oversees. They are even listed in the European owners manuals for the SR20.. as stock. :thumbup:


It's funny Mex Sentras came with NGK's, owners manual listed Champion part n° & dealerships have NGK's so....

Nissan Mexico is NGK's (Owners Manual also had mistakes  )


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7917519608 

That's the guy I got my plugs from he's the best


----------



## gdmolla0117 (Jan 12, 2017)

*Gerald.*

Help, can you tell me what ngk iridium spark plugs fit my nissan elgrand 2005 3.5lt rider ,and what is the part code, and what is the plug setting,and where can I get them from .many thanks Gerald.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

gdmolla0117 said:


> Help, can you tell me what ngk iridium spark plugs fit my nissan elgrand 2005 3.5lt rider ,and what is the part code, and what is the plug setting,and where can I get them from .many thanks Gerald.


According to Wikipedia page
The VQ35DE is fitted to the following vehicles:

North American

2001–2004 Nissan Pathfinder- 240 hp (179 kW)
2013–2016 Nissan Pathfinder- 260 hp (194 kW)
2001–2004 Infiniti QX4- 240 hp (179 kW)
2002–2004 Infiniti I35- 255 hp (190 kW)
2002–present Nissan Altima- 240 hp (179 kW) to 270 hp (201 kW)
2002–present Nissan Maxima- 255 hp (190 kW) to 300 hp (224 kW)
2003–2006 Nissan 350Z- 287 hp (214 kW) to 300 hp (224 kW)
2003–2007 Infiniti G35 Coupe- 280 hp (209 kW) to 298 hp (222 kW)
2003–2006 Infiniti G35 Sedan- 260 hp (194 kW) to 298 hp (222 kW)
2003–2008 Infiniti FX35- 280 hp (209 kW)
2003–present Nissan Murano (Z50)- 240 hp (179 kW) to 265 hp (198 kW)
2004–present Nissan Quest- 235 hp (175 kW) to 260 hp (194 kW)
2006–2008 Infiniti M35- 275 hp (205 kW) to 280 hp (209 kW)
2013 Infiniti JX35- 265 hp (198 kW)
2014–present Infiniti QX60- 265 hp (198 kW) to 295 hp (220 kW)
JDM and other markets

2000–present Nissan Elgrand 240 PS (180 kW; 240 hp)
2001–2007 Nissan Stagea 272 PS (200 kW; 268 hp) and above
2001–2009 Renault Vel Satis 241 PS (177 kW; 238 hp)
2002–2007 Nissan Skyline (V35) 272 PS (200 kW; 268 hp) and above
2003–present Nissan Teana/Cefiro (350JM-J31) 231 PS (170 kW; 228 hp)
2003–2009 Nissan Presage (231 hp)
2003–present Renault Espace 241 PS (177 kW; 238 hp)
2003–2004 Tatuus Formula V6, Formula Renault V6 Eurocup 370 hp (276 kW)
2004–2007 Nissan Fuga 350 GT 280 PS (210 kW; 280 hp)
2005–2006 Nismo Fairlady Z S-Tune GT 300 PS (220 kW; 300 hp) (VQ35DE S1 engine)
2005–2007 Dallara T05, World Series by Renault 425 PS (313 kW; 419 hp)
2006–present Renault Samsung SM7 217 PS (160 kW; 214 hp) (Neo VQ35)
2008–present Renault Laguna Coupé 241 PS (177 kW; 238 hp)
2008–2011 Dallara T08, World Series by Renault 425 PS (313 kW; 419 hp)
2010–present Renault Latitude 253 PS (186 kW; 250 hp)
2012–present Dallara T12, World Series by Renault 490 PS (360 kW; 480 hp)

From RockAuto based upon a 2005 Quest your best options
NGK 5018 {#LFR5AGP} G-Power

NGK 6240 {#PLFR5A11} Laser Platinum

NGK 4469 {#LFR5AIX11} Iridium IX


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The PLFR5A-11 (6240) is the original equipment spark plug. It is an NGK Laser Platinum with a 105,000 mile service interval. The LFR5AIX-11 (4469) is an NGK Iridium IX plug, which is Nissan's economy iridium spark plug with a 60,000 mile interval. You could use a DILFR5A11 (93759) which is an NGK Laser Iridium plug which conservatively has a 105,000 mile service interval, but you could probably get 120,000 miles out of it without a problem. Honestly, you will not notice any performance difference between the Laser Platinums and the Laser Iridiums and the Platinums are a lot cheaper. I would recommend the PLFR5A-11 (6240) Laser Platinum.


----------



## gdmolla0117 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi where can I purchase ngk 4469 lfr5a1x11iridium spark plugs from for my nissan elgrand 3.5lt year 2005 i'm in the United kingdom


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

2005 NISSAN MAXIMA 3.5L V6 Spark Plug | RockAuto

RockAuto will deliver there. They are at the very bottom of the list. You will need 6 of them. I would think you could also get them at any UK auto parts store that sells NGK products.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Whatever you do do not get them from Amazon UK-- prices are ridiculous.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Champion and Bosch plugs are cheaply made junk, IMO. Every single car I've ever seen towed to our shop that won't start, or run, nearly 100% has had one or the other brand installed.
I won't waste my time with them ...file 13 (File 13 is a euphemism for the trash can).
I will use exclusively, Nippon Denso, NGK, ...or even Autolite (if the customer wants cheap that actually works).

Also, noteworthy, the more expensive Iridiums show to fire well at lower voltages, so they are naturally much easier on the ignition coils, in my experience. Coils cost a lot more than new plugs, but don't ever replace a coil without installing a new plug, too!

-R


----------

